# choosing a 'look'



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i take mugsy to the groomers once a month, on wednesday it will be his 5th visit.
my groomer is very good and i have been using her for over 10 years now.
the problem is that each time i pick mugsy up she tries to talk me into getting him cut shorter. so far it's been a shampoo and a trim around the face & feet and some off the bum. 
i was thinking he'd look best with a longer coat and thought i'd keep it growing till it reached a point that was best and then just keep it there.
the groomer would like to cut about an inch off him all round.

he will not be a show dog, is mine as a pet and companion so i don't have an investment in his look for how others might see him.
i have read here that it would be best if i had a look in mind but that look evades me, except that i like his hair longer.

how did you folks decide on your pup's look?
joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe, I love the way Mugsy looks now. If your groomer takes an inch off all around he will stay looking this way like a puppy. I keep my boys in puppy cuts-- but you may lose his golden tips if you do!!! But sometimes if they are trimmed evenly all the way around they look a little full in the middle-- So I always ask the groomer to keep them a bit longer on the legs and the head and I always have them trim the belly a little closer as it keeps them from picking up things in their coat. Mugsy is striking!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the full coat look and will try to keep Milo in it, barring any horrible matting issues. However, there are so many beautiful looks these babies have that it's just personal preference. I think one of the reasons I love the full coated look is the way he looks when he runs, or even walks fast, his coat sways in the breeze. Makes me smile every time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I keep both my Hav's in a long coat (bangs & feet trimmed), as that's what Hav's typically look like. Plus, I just really, really like their long coats!

I cut my Aussies short for easier grooming maintenance and have found (and also have read) that cutting the coat short changes the texture and color over time. I found that to be true..their hair became more corse and their colors faded


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i like that windswept look also.
i brush and comb him most nights - although he does not really care for it he stays pretty well.
he seems to have a delicate stomach and sometimes his furry little rear end traps his poo (sorry) and i think i should have him cut a bit closer.

looks or practicality?
joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

..you know Joe, I have to say when I first saw just your avatar of Mugsy, I thought he was a baby Big Foot..or Ewok!! ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> ..you know Joe, I have to say when I first saw just your avatar of Mugsy, I thought he was a baby Big Foot..or Ewok!! ound:


My daughter did too. BUT she also just LOVES him. She thinks he is ADORABLE.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are in long coats. They do take a bit more work and I will do it as long as we can all tolerate the grooming. Mugsy looks great in his cut.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i like that windswept look also.
> i brush and comb him most nights - although he does not really care for it he stays pretty well.
> he seems to have a delicate stomach and sometimes his furry little rear end traps his poo (sorry) and i think i should have him cut a bit closer.
> 
> ...


Joe,

The first time Milo was groomed, she trimmed the pads, a little between the eyes, and a bit around his butt. It kept him much cleaner when he had loose stools. I didn't do it the second time and was sorry. Even with the little trim at the back end, it didn't really show up and he kept the traditional hav look.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Joe,
> 
> The first time Milo was groomed, she trimmed the pads, a little between the eyes, and a bit around his butt. It kept him much cleaner when he had loose stools. I didn't do it the second time and was sorry. Even with the little trim at the back end, it didn't really show up and he kept the traditional hav look.


probably the way i will go also, or continue to go.

the summer might be different if the longer hair makes him too uncomfortable, though up here in the frozen north we rarely get more than a few days of really hot temps.
joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> ..you know Joe, I have to say when I first saw just your avatar of Mugsy, I thought he was a baby Big Foot..or Ewok!! ound:


he almost got named ewok!!

i was walking down the avenue with mugsy in my arms and 2 women, at seperate times, approached and asked if he was a monkey!
but most just thought he was adorable


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Joe,

Mugsy is one good looking boy! I just love his color.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

ound:ound:ound: ...that's too funny, Joe!

How old is Mugsy now? I wonder if his coloring with change over time..It really would be something to see his hair grown out at full length..


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> ound:ound:ound: ...that's too funny, Joe!
> 
> How old is Mugsy now? I wonder if his coloring with change over time..It really would be something to see his hair grown out at full length..


mugs turned one year old this past november. i have had him since he was 10months old.
i wondered the same but so far he has pretty much stayed the same. the honey tips might increase a bit in the summer sun. right now we're in a deep freeze which mugsy hates so our time outside is kept short (by him).
joe


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He's your dog. You can get him trimmed or keep him long. The groomer will survive if you like the longer look and want to keep it! I think he's gorgeous as is, but then, I keep my dog in a full coat...


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

oh i'm not shy and know it's my choice and not the groomers, i was wondering more about how or for what reasons people picked the look of their dogs.

joe


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Joe, my motto has always been "If it ain't broke don't fix it!!" this applies here!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the long coat look. A few times I have came close to a puppy cut but each time resulted in a shaved belly and arm pits. I can't make myself do it!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep Gucci in full coat, and just trim around her feet and pads for the most part. I can't bring myself to cut her beautiful coat off! There is MORE hair to her than body! lol Soaking wet, she looks SOO skinny and tiny!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh please, don't trim him!!! and please dooooo post more pictures!!!
I just lllllllllloooooooooooooooooovvveeee his coat!!!!


As for the "cling-on" issue....I trim Sierra around the back, the bangs and feet.....I think there are some pictures of it in one of the puppy-cuts threads......I really wouldn't know which one.....If you want me to I can look it up..... I am not at home now...so I can't upload them again for you...But quite a few ppl on here have said that it looks very Hav-like but it's very practical in maintenance....


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

First off, let me say that Muggsy is quite the handsome fellow. I don't think I've seen another Hav with the same coloring he has - it is striking.

I just took my two Havs (almost 10 months old) to get their first "big" haircut a week and a half ago. When I got them I always intended to keep them in puppy cuts, but time went by and all they got were face and sanitary trims when they went to the groomer (which was only twice). Inertia is a powerful force, I guess. Then since they were getting longer, I decided I wanted to see what they looked like in longer coats. And I loved the look. Their coats were so silky and luxurious! Then they started blowing coat and one of them got pretty matted, so off to the groomer we went for cuts that were 1.5 inches. And now I LOVE their new look. Even though I thought they looked great in long coats, I think they look even better with the cute little puppy clips. So I've gone full circle and I think this is how they're going to stay.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMGosh. Don't cut that coat. His coloring is so unique, I'd hate to see it go!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the long coat look, but Marley the little stinker doesn't like to be brushed, so the demos in the where you lay the Hav on the side and then slowly work your way through the coat, would only work if I put him in some sort of prison restraints first <g>
I love Mugsy's long coat look, although he'd be adorable in any length!!

Alexa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

mugsy said:


> oh i'm not shy and know it's my choice and not the groomers, i was wondering more about how or for what reasons people picked the look of their dogs. joe


I choose to keep them in long coats, because that is what drew me to them in the first place. If you can get past the blowing coat stages, which is not easy, then it gets much easier to groom them. I think Mugsy would look great no matter what you decide.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

well, mugsy is off to the groomers for an early morning appointment.
i pick him up after work so he has a full day out playing with the other dogs. he usually sleeps pretty well on gooming day

i'm going to go with the face, feet and behind trim only and keep his 'look' as is.

i'll try for some new pics, maybe on the weekend.

joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Mugsy!!! We love your hair!!!! :flame:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wooohooo!!! And then some...no not just some...loads of pictures!! His colouring is amazing!!! I am totally smitten!!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Ut OOh, I lost my post. I vote for puppy cut. Too late to vote though. I take Augieto get cut today. He also has an ear infection so have to take him to vet.Send lots of pictures of Mugs and he is a beautiful color.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the mugster is at the groomers now. even though he goes once a month he still was shaking when i dropped him off. the groomer was hugging him and kissing him (everyone loves that dog!) but he knew what was coming and he really doesn't care for it.
he does like to play with the other dogs though so i hope that the experience is good overall.

i always like his clean and oh so soft coat when i pick him up.

joe


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Mugsy is adorable. Can't wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww... It must be so sad to see him shake when you drop him off. I would have a hard time with that. I bet he looks nice though when you come to get him! He has such a nice color~handsome guy!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

mugsy said:


> i take mugsy to the groomers once a month, on wednesday it will be his 5th visit.
> my groomer is very good and i have been using her for over 10 years now.
> the problem is that each time i pick mugsy up she tries to talk me into getting him cut shorter. so far it's been a shampoo and a trim around the face & feet and some off the bum.
> i was thinking he'd look best with a longer coat and thought i'd keep it growing till it reached a point that was best and then just keep it there.
> ...


First he is BEAUTIFUL! Sully our have is in full coat, easily managed. When he goes to the groomers, it is nails, pads, butt, and bath. Nothing else. My groomer is over the moon about having a Hav to groom that is well groomed at some and in full coat. I have a feeling after all this time with his full coat, he (and I) would be sad if we shaved him. And after all it's not too hard to groom him. I think it should be up to you on his coat, not your groomer. 
You do what you feel is best for you and the furbaby!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the mugster is having his face, feet and butt done only.
i like to clear his face a bit so i can tell one end from the other easier.

i brush and comb him most nights which he really doesn't like but he puts up with it. he doesn't wear a collar and his harness is only on for some walks otherwise he has nothing against him, so matting is kept to a minimum.
i love the long hair look but the shorter hair look is cute too!
joe


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully has no collar or harness either, and is brushed nightly or every other night. He deals with the grooming, but you still have to groom them short. I agree, there are some super cute short hair cuts, (look at Sully's brother Oreo, and many others). I said it before and will say it again, darn Mugsy is a cute little doggie!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

So how did Mugsy do today? He is a handsome guy!

I took Tessa for the first time yesterday to a groomer who owns a Hav kept in a puppy cut. For now, I'm only having nails trimmed, ears cleaned, with butt and face trimmed.

I think both puppy cuts and full coats look nice; it's just personal preference. I'm used to grooming a Sheltie so I'm thinking grooming a Hav can't be that bad! But we'll see when she gets her adult coat in. I chose to trim her face because she HATES a topknot and I hated not making eye contact.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I prefer the puppy cut for Cooper. I think it's just that he looks so stinkin' cute, and very much like a puppy. Before we cut his hair this last time, he'd hardly get a second look when we had him out. Now, people are all over him, because they think he's a puppy. And it's just so much easier to keep up with then the full coat. With four kids, and another dog (bichon mix, who needs even MORE brushing) it's nice not to have to fight any or many mats. Or exessive brushing. I run a brush through him maybe twice a wk?? 
We cut him really short a couple wks ago, to even him up a bit (we're trying to do it ourselves, cause our experience with groomers has been down right abusive). I'd like it a BIT longer. One thing that is key for me in the look I like, is the ears. When the hair is shorter, it's just so cute to me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JanB said:


> So how did Mugsy do today? He is a handsome guy!
> 
> I took Tessa for the first time yesterday to a groomer who owns a Hav kept in a puppy cut. For now, I'm only having nails trimmed, ears cleaned, with butt and face trimmed.
> 
> I think both puppy cuts and full coats look nice; it's just personal preference. I'm used to grooming a Sheltie so I'm thinking grooming a Hav can't be that bad! But we'll see when she gets her adult coat in. *I chose to trim her face because she HATES a topknot and I hated not making eye contact*.


Those things were key to me, too. Being a boy dog, I couldn't put him in a top knot for some reason. I just thought the other dogs would make fun of him or something, lol. And I felt I didn't even know him those few months he had the hair over his eyes  I really think we lost months of bonding, before he had his hair cut.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the eyes have it...mugs has such beautiful & soulful eyes i just have to keep them clear.
he did well, he looks great. his face is clear and she cut a bit more than before around his backside for easier cleanup. it's not all that noticable really. she shaves the top of his nose and i can't decide if i like that or not.
he is pretty low key this evening and was sleeping on my chest while i watched the news before. the groomers just knocks him out!

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe, we need hoto: hoto: hoto: Don't just torture us with descriptions of how cute he looks! I would never let them shave Pablo's nose, not my cup of tea. But I don't plan on bringing him to the groomer unless I mess him up, LOL.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

a couple of quick digi snaps, indoor with flash (not my favourite).
i like outdoor shots in natural light mostly.

joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe...
Mugsy has the cutest face! He really looks lkike a fur ball in these photos.

BTW..you should post a pic of you and Mugsy under "Men who are owned by their Havs" thread. In another one called "Members and their Hav's", you can see most of us:biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> Joe...
> Mugsy has the cutest face! He really looks lkike a fur ball in these photos.
> 
> BTW..you should post a pic of you and Mugsy under "Men who are owned by their Havs" thread. In another one called "Members and their Hav's", you can see most of us:biggrin1:


i much prefer to be behind the camera...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

pretty much...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe, love the 2nd pic, he has a very peculiar look on that one. BTW, have you seen the thread (Men who are owned by a Havanese) yet? Diane is right, you should give it a try :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Joe, Mugsy looks great...dare I say pretty? Handsome? I don't want to bruise his male ego by saying pretty, but he is! 

What's with the shaved nose?? Although I think Mugsy looks great I'm not too happy with it on Tessa. When I took Tessa in I told her I just wanted her bangs trimmed in a natural shape and when I picked her up she had shaved her nose too! I'm not too thrilled with it; I guess it was just miscommunication. She grooms lots of Havs so this must be a standard face trim for her. Oh well, hair grows back and I do like my groomer so I'll just work with her until I get the look I like.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mugsy looks adorable! He has such beautiful colors!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

re. the shaved nose, i had planned to tell her to let it grow but then i forgot all about it when i dropped mugs off.

to tell the truth, i don't have any pics of myself with mugsy. we live alone so there are no casual snaps from around the homestead.
i'll have to get a friend over to shoot us.

joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, Joe..you do that! hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

One thing to remember is that a Havanese’s coat is not meant to keep them warm, and if they get hot in the summer trimming their hair really won't help. The breed does originate in Cuba after all.

I prefer the long traditional look of the Havanese as apposed to the puppy cuts, I always trim the hair around the behind and then I flip Duvel over and trim all along the inner part of the belly, then I trim any hair that may have urine stains on it. This seems to work our well for keeping him clean from when he does his business. 

I have found that if I run a comb through Duvel’s hair at least every other night he does not get very many mats. This has been working out very well for me of late. I also make sure to comb him before a bath. I also comb him through when he has the conditioner in his hair. I comb him through then rinse it out. It may take a little more time, but I have found this to work out very well...

BTW, your dog is gorgeous and does make me think of a Ewok, or maybe Chewbacca.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

uraqt2 said:


> One thing to remember is that a Havanese's coat is not meant to keep them warm, and if they get hot in the summer trimming their hair really won't help. The breed does originate in Cuba after all.


Actually that's true of the light colored dogs in the breed, but not the dark colored ones. The darker hair will actually trap heat from the sun pretty well in comparison to the light hair and cutting it in the summer actually will help keep a dark haired Hav cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Lina,

I was told by a professional groomer that cutting the hair short does not cool the dog more as they don't have sweat glands and cool off through thier mouths. But to me I seemed to notice that my Aussies loved the short hair in the summer (though it did make their hair texture corse and fade their colors..)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, that is not true for Havs. The reason they have hair instead of fur is to keep themselves cool in hot weather. Cutting the hair DOES make a difference for a dark haired Hav because the dark long hair traps heat between the hair and the skin, thus warming up the dog's skin and making him hot. On the other hand, long light hair will actually dissipate the heat better keeping the skin cooler in the hot summer sun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Geez..I learn something new everyday on this forum..:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just came across this thread...... a monkey? a MONKEY? awwwww, he is adorable!!!

I keep all of mine, a Hav, Maltese and Bichon mix in puppy cuts but I do love the look of the long coats. Coopers coat is like a soft wooly sheep but doesn't mat very easily, I'm lucky there. It would cord in a heart beat if I would let it. My previous groomer always did a really nice job, but she was very expensive, and there was some negative energy between she and Coop for some reason. I have found a lovely woman for half the price that Cooper and the others adore, but the job she does is not as nice. Hoopefully we can work together to get the cut to a point that I'm happy with. Last time she trimmed Coopers legs to a point, they looked just plain silly :frusty: like a coffee table from the 60's. I also agree, with the all over trim, it does make them look blockier. After she got done with Coop, it looks like he went from 14 lbs to 24lbs. :suspicious:

Beverly


----------

